# opening day up North



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Well we were within 60 yards of the roost this morning when the hens and tom flew down they landed on the other side of the ravine never came in to the dekes so we moved spots. Got set up started calling heard a gobble way off behind us so we kept calling hour later this big tom comes in big white head wouldn't come any closer than 50 yds I took 1 shot and missed. What a great start to the season. Back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Buddy of mine got it done right before it rained. What an awesome hunt we had. Got right under the roost with over 20 birds around us.


----------



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Didn't get to hunt Saturday for the opener, but a canceled charter for today opened up my schedule. I knew with the rain I'd have a good chance of a bird in the field. Heard a couple gobbles early on the roost then the rain set in so I settled in my blind to wait. I saw a couple hens and a jake throughout the morning. At 11:15 or so a really loud car went by and I thought I heard a gobble, I made 2 clucks and half way into my yelp a gobble cut me off. A few seconds later a bright red and white head crested the hill 75 yards away, I thought he was with a couple of hens at 1st, but they were jakes, they all saw my 2 hen decoys at the same time. The jakes were yelping really loud and long beard was gobbling and blew up into strut. It was pouring rain and he was strutting and gobbling at 66 yards now like it was sunny and beautiful out. The jakes decided to make a run for the decoys and the longbeard wasn't having any of that, all 3 were running right in. I kept shooting him with my range finder, when he hit 33 yards I put it down and raised my 20 ga, I'd guess I shot him at about 25 yards or so. Pretty good one, 9 3/4" beard, just a shade over 1 1/4" spurs and 22.2lbs although that include some extra water weight! It was a great morning nice weather or not.






























reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Didn't get to hunt Saturday for the opener, but a canceled charter for today opened up my schedule. I knew with the rain I'd have a good chance of a bird in the field. Heard a couple gobbles early on the roost then the rain set in so I settled in my blind to wait. I saw a couple hens and a jake throughout the morning. At 11:15 or so a really loud car went by and I thought I heard a gobble, I made 2 clucks and half way into my yelp a gobble cut me off. A few seconds later a bright red and white head crested the hill 75 yards away, I thought he was with a couple of hens at 1st, but they were jakes, they all saw my 2 hen decoys at the same time. The jakes were yelping really loud and long beard was gobbling and blew up into strut. It was pouring rain and he was strutting and gobbling at 66 yards now like it was sunny and beautiful out. The jakes decided to make a run for the decoys and the longbeard wasn't having any of that, all 3 were running right in. I kept shooting him with my range finder, when he hit 33 yards I put it down and raised my 20 ga, I'd guess I shot him at about 25 yards or so. Pretty good one, 9 3/4" beard, just a shade over 1 1/4" spurs and 22.2lbs although that include some extra water weight! It was a great morning nice weather or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mike on a blissful day of turkey hunting…did you need a Labrador to retrieve it…LOL…nice bird


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

joekacz said:


> Congrats Mike on a blissful day of turkey hunting…did you need a Labrador to retrieve it…LOL…nice bird


Not quite, but I was sure glad I wore my rubber knee boots, I was sitting in an inch and a half of water in the blind!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations Mike.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

miked913 said:


> Didn't get to hunt Saturday for the opener, but a canceled charter for today opened up my schedule. I knew with the rain I'd have a good chance of a bird in the field. Heard a couple gobbles early on the roost then the rain set in so I settled in my blind to wait. I saw a couple hens and a jake throughout the morning. At 11:15 or so a really loud car went by and I thought I heard a gobble, I made 2 clucks and half way into my yelp a gobble cut me off. A few seconds later a bright red and white head crested the hill 75 yards away, I thought he was with a couple of hens at 1st, but they were jakes, they all saw my 2 hen decoys at the same time. The jakes were yelping really loud and long beard was gobbling and blew up into strut. It was pouring rain and he was strutting and gobbling at 66 yards now like it was sunny and beautiful out. The jakes decided to make a run for the decoys and the longbeard wasn't having any of that, all 3 were running right in. I kept shooting him with my range finder, when he hit 33 yards I put it down and raised my 20 ga, I'd guess I shot him at about 25 yards or so. Pretty good one, 9 3/4" beard, just a shade over 1 1/4" spurs and 22.2lbs although that include some extra water weight! It was a great morning nice weather or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Mike beautiful bird


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats Mike on a nice gobbler! Can’t beat a field edge for those rainy days. Now back to fishing.


----------

